

Google Reader closes in 11 days, which service are you using? - Laremere

It&#x27;s been a little over 3 months since Google announced that they are discontinuing service for Reader on July 1st.  Now that the alternatives have had just about all the time they&#x27;re going to get before the last of Reader&#x27;s users find a new service, I am wondering what HN&#x27;s recommendations are.  How are your new services treating you and who is best to replace the gap which Reader is leaving?
======
projectdelphai
Tiny Tiny RSS on Heroku -
[http://projectdelphai.github.io/blog/2013/03/15/replacing-
go...](http://projectdelphai.github.io/blog/2013/03/15/replacing-google-
reader-with-tt-rss-on-heroku)

I like it because its free and I own the data. While it may be more difficult
to set up than other online services such as feedly, old reader, or newsbleur,
at least I get to have control over the service. Even if Heroku goes down, I
can just move the application to another hosting site (such as openshift or
linode).

If you don't go this route, I would also suggest Feedly. It's a great
beautiful service, but just wasn't right for what I wanted and I didn't like
how they handled certain things.

disclaimer: the link is my own post.

------
LoganCale
I'm using it until it dies. None of the alternatives work for me. I only use
it as a back-end for NetNewsWire, and only open NNW a few times a week.

~~~
Pyrodogg
I get a kick out it daily, "I'm not dead yet!"

I've been meaning to look at other options, like newsblur, but I'm still
checking my feeds on Reader.

------
Concours
I am using [http://www.feedsapi.org](http://www.feedsapi.org) for now in
combination with Evernote to forward all my RSS News stories there and with
Feedly for ready RSS, works quite good for me and supports Hacker News Ful
content RSS.

Disclaimer: I am involved in
[http://www.feedsapi.org](http://www.feedsapi.org)

------
1123581321
I'm using [http://yoleoreader.com](http://yoleoreader.com) which was mentioned
here a few weeks ago. It has a couple bugs and lacks mobile but I really like
the aesthetic and the attitude of the developer. I'm betting on it.

------
ishbits
Forced myself to NewsBlur, deleting all my feeds in Google Reader. I mostly
use the iOS app. While not as good as Reeder, its not bad.

------
epaka
I'm on Feedly for now, but looking forward to the Digg release.

